# Suche Game!



## Fire112112 (14. November 2011)

Kennt jemand das Game (glaube es war für nen Amiga oder vielleicht auch schon 386er) wo man rundenbasiert mit einer Gruppe durch Level zieht,
die People mit denen man rum gerannt ist sahen etwa aus wie der Typ auf dem Bild 31 in der Galerie Galerie: Einige der besten Cosplay-Babes und Spiele-Charakter - Cosplay, Babes, Bildergalerie, Manga, Video, sexy, Con

Kennt das zufällig jemand?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!​


----------



## Veriquitas (14. November 2011)

Das hier vieleicht Space Hulk: Vengeance of the Blood Angels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .


----------



## Fire112112 (18. November 2011)

Das ist es leider nicht, das Spiel das ich suche war nicht in der ego perspektive zu spielen, sondern nur mit Sicht von oben.


----------



## Oromus (19. November 2011)

Battle Isle Incubation war glaube ich viel später.....


----------

